# Home-Based Business Opportunities



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Came across this page on Mother Earth News (online). It is chock full of Home Based Business Ideas. Thought it might be helpful (inspiring?) for anyone looking to start a home based business, but not sure what they can offer.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/home-business-opportunities-zl0z0905zhun.aspx#axzz3CsFUTlFm


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Thxs 4 the link


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Work at home business that is what I have I've had it for years now, it's how I paid for my homestead and all the toys. I market online from my homestead. Love it. I share what I do with others some take and do what I do others want to stay making ends meet. Go figure.It took me 7 years to pay for 321 acres. Now I own it all. I love the freedom.


----------

